
Most Smart Home Developers Are Hobbyists, Not Professionals - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/09/15/smart-homes-apps-developers/
======
werencole
Take that, Bob Vila. Or Tim Allen. Or ... ummm, who is the current "it" guy in
DIY home projects? Mike Rowe?

